#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Coil Tubing Engineer Specialist to work in China

## employmentoffice

Pajak Engineering Ltd. strives to provide the oil and gas industry with engineering, project management and well-site supervisory services for well-site preparation, drilling, completion, production and lease restoration, both on and offshore since 1966. Pajak Engineering is an APEGGA compliant permit holder. Our activities and operations carefully follow the highest ethical and business practices.

Pajak Engineering Ltd. is constantly searching for highly qualified, safety conscious individuals to expand and maintain the companys high standards. We provide the very best in field supervision and project management to the oil and gas industry.

Pajak Engineering is seeking experienced Coil Tubing Engineer Specialists for their Operations in China.

This is a challenging, rewarding role in which you will enjoy a high level of autonomy. 

Requirements:  

    Post-secondary diploma or engineering degree.
    Background in coil job design in shale (gas/oil), tight gas, CBM.
    10 to 20 years experience.
    Familiar with Cerberus and Orion software, experience with field data acquisition systems.  Fully capable and experienced preparing CT models using the Cerberus software.
    Ability to support expatriot coil supervisors in instructing national coil operators on processes and procedures to appropriately execute a coil job on location.
    Oversee and train local coil personnel to plan and model coil jobs.
    Prepare or oversee ongoing documentation coil reports post job and optimizing coil design with production performance.
    Assist in implementing and supporting coil frac programs (ie. Cerberus/Orion) and post job analysis. 
    Communicating technical coil presentations to various oil companies.  Sales component to the role.
     All around competent leader in the field but savvy in the office dealing with management.
     Competitive day rate based on experience.

The ideal candidate will have a Bachelor's degree in Engineering or a Post-Secondary Diploma with specialization in the areas of Petroleum, Chemical or Mechanical. Extensive drilling and completion service experience is essential. 

Excellent communication and computer skills are important, as this the ability to work collaboratively within internal and external stakeholders to achieve goals.
Why Consult Through Pajak Engineering Ltd.? 

Pajak Engineering Ltd. is an industry leader in upstream oil and gas consulting services. Being represented as a Well Site Supervisor through Pajak provides broad value in many areas. 

In addition to an industry leading remuneration package, you can look forward to: 

    WCB Coverage
    General Commercial Liability 
    Employers Responsibility Coverage
    SOS Medical and Non-Medical Evacuation
    IAP & Viator Health Coverage


    Optional Health Care Plan (Including Short-Term Disability, Long-Term Disability, Life Insurance and Health/Dental/Optical)
    Pajak Wellhead Insurance Coverage
    Dedicated proprietary online document management and invoicing system
    Timely, reliable payment of invoices
    Verification and management of tickets, certification and compliance
    Online digital invoicing 
    Marketing to many companies at once to provide increased opportunities for the best negotiated rates and work
    Representation by a whole team - there will always be someone on the other end of the phone
    Around the clock support from in-house Engineers, Techs and HSE personnel for operational and safety issues
    A positive industry reputation since 1966
    International work available in 6 continents and over 20 countries 

This is an exciting opportunity to join a boutique, industry leader, large enough to provide you with excellent representation whilst still small enough to ensure your expertise is valued and supported. 

*For full details and to apply online, please visit [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*See More: Coil Tubing Engineer Specialist to work in China

----------

